
Show HN: Forms for your static site – submitted to Telegram - fiatjaf
https://telegram.me/submissionsbot
======
jaflo
Nice project! I like the simplicity and near zero configuration that is needed
to get started.

Do you store the submitted data anywhere? And is there any way to peek at the
source code?

~~~
fiatjaf
The source code is on Glitch, I guess it's open. But it is literally 30 lines
of code.

If it gets interested users I'll implement safer endpoints, anti-spam and
other things like storing the submissions.

~~~
jaflo
There's nothing wrong with few lines of code :) and I think it's nice that
_no_ data is stored since you can just go through your chat history.

